# Looking for a Trainer in IL



## waynearipley (Mar 26, 2017)

Hi All,

I am in the process of buying a horse farm in Lena, IL. I am hoping to close on it very soon, and I am looking for one or more trainers to rent some of my stalls. There are about 35 box stalls and TWO indoor arenas, as well as an outdoor arena. 

If there is anyone in Northern IL/Southern WI that might be interested, please let me know! I could definitely use someone with more experience around anyway!


----------

